# Tony Anson, NZS,Fedral, P&O



## Jay Anson (May 9, 2015)

Morning watch,
I am looking to hear from anyone who sailed or trained with my father, Tony Anson,in his time at sea from J3/O to Skipper.
He trained on the Conway before joining NZS and ended up with P&O after the revolution. In my younger days he served as Mate on the Dorset and did the build and several trips on Mataura, including one where my mother, brother and I did the apple run down to the Cape in 1972. He also spent a short spell in the office in London living at Anchor House for a while. Later he also did the build on Wild Auk and I think Wild Cormorant and was on a couple of other Wild boats after he got his command. Put a Wild on the reef outside Jeddah sometime mid 70's and got dropped to Mate but put back up a while later.

I would be particularly interested to hear from anyone who sailed on his final trip on the Strathduns in 1979. The last time I saw him was in Dubai where I was on the Strathardle as first trip cadet and we were laid up waiting for the ship to sell. He was in on the 'Duns and I visited with a couple of the other guys when she was in town on her way round the Gulf. He was in strange spirits and, in hindsight, I knew then that there was something seriously wrong and he was not in a good way. When we parted there seemed something very final about our last handshake and then he gave me a huge hug and was gone.
I was home on leave in the April when my mother was phoned by an old friend in the office to say he had been taken of the ship on arrival in the US and she should fly out immediately. Some of the old hands in the office quickly sorted out all the paperwork, visa's tickets etc and she flew out. When she arrived he was in hospital and the doctor said he had finally settled and to come back in the morning to see him so the local agent took her to a nearby hotel. He passed away from liver failure that night.

I would particularly like to find out a bit more about that last trip, an honest account from anyone who was there, but also the happier stories from anyone who knew my father well back in the day.
Many thanks
Jay Anson


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Jay your old man was mate C/O. on the Dorset I think 65/66. A lovely bloke the old man was a ***** (Miller) done a trip to Aussie and back a great little ship.


----------

